# Grandis, oozing?



## White Owl (Nov 6, 2005)

this is weird, I have a H.Grandis, and its about 2.5 inches or so. Sometimes (even when its not full) the scales on its underside look like theyre opening up and you can kind of see inside...its like a red ooze, looks weird. is this normal? kind of looks like the ooze is coming out for a second, then it closes back up. this isnt the first time it happened.


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2005)

I have no idea what you mean. Can you post a pic of this?


----------



## *RYAN* (Nov 6, 2005)

Maybe its getting slightly overfed ?


----------



## Rib (Nov 6, 2005)

Mine used to do that alot too, It was always shortly before she laid an ooth


----------



## White Owl (Nov 6, 2005)

sorry no pic. its like...just picture the scales shifting and revealing a layer of red jelly. lol It cant be overfed. it hasnt eaten in like 3 or 4 days. it does this often. maybe its gonna shed. I just got in, I should checkl on her. brb


----------



## White Owl (Nov 6, 2005)

wow she shed. ahaha IM so HYPED AKSJDH;KASD


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh ok now I know what you mean! H Grandis has some red markings on the underside of their abdomen. When the mantis moves a certain way like when it gets in a threat posture or when the abdomen is swollen from eggs or food the red marks are visible. It's normal. Here is a pic where you can kind of see it.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi,

yeah, mine does that too. has been doing it since it was a nymph(when I got it). normally after a large meal it really shows. It looks worrying I must say but my mantis has been doing fine since day 1 so I think it's just the species "look" or something. My c.gemmatus as a nymphs would do this with the top side of the abdomen when trying to scare me off if I frightened it. I was blue and red on the segments. sorry, no pics though.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## White Owl (Nov 7, 2005)

wow..thanks for the pic and for clarifying that up for me. hehe Like I said...I came home that night and she had shed so its cool. Guess its like some pre-moulting stretch


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2005)

Now that I know what you mean it's normal. Just some coloring on their skin. I assume it is there to show during a threat posture. Ibanez don't worry as thats how they are supposed to look.


----------

